# barn plans please



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

I need some barn plans and ideas. i need to build a shed that i can milk in and house the does in i currently have 2 does. I am thinking the most amount of goats i will have is 10 hopefully. i am thinking about getting a 8x8 or as big as 10x 12. how have you set up your barns pics and plans please!!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Feeding from the outside is a must for me on all pens. This way visiters who feed for me when im gone dont have to go into the pen with the goats We had our hay in a seperate barn for fire safety reasons. two milk stands is always nice if you can do it. water with keyholes or a cattle panel fence is nice so you can have the water on the outside. Keeps them from dropping berries in it. 
beth


----------

